# Look At This Tank Bike



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 8, 2016)

http://twinfalls.craigslist.org/bik/5582115047.html


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2016)

That doesn't turn me on one bit. If you want a motorcycle, get a motorcycle!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks like a Velocette Motorcycle


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 9, 2016)

As someone who dabbles in fabrication I'm pretty impressed with his skills. https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=hammersmith bicycles llc I don't agree with all his design choices but I can appreciate what he's accomplished.  That seat and the other off the shelf parts are the main detractors IMO.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 9, 2016)

I think his round tank looks better.   I have to say that he has more talent the I'll ever have in this area.


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2016)

He has some skills. Impressive work.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 9, 2016)

Reminds me of my 77 Tomos moped I chopped up a few years back


----------

